
Ask HN: What legal forms do you need? - anconia
Hey all,<p>I am putting together a library of do-it-yourself legal forms for digital businesses (www.lawvolcano.com) and wondering what legal forms would you use? NDAs, etc.<p>I have a list of ideas but want to hear any thoughts.
======
jermaustin1
Mutual/Bidirectional NDA, partnership agreement, JV agreement, royalty
agreement, statement of work, employment/contractor agreements

~~~
anconia
Great suggestions!

~~~
jermaustin1
Personally I just use RocketLawyer.com for all of these things. They make
filling in the blanks easy, and most form inputs have explanations of what
they are actually asking for.

~~~
anconia
I gotcha. I am focusing on do-it-yourself forms that other legal form
providers may not have -- and designing these forms for digital businesses.

~~~
jermaustin1
Its a good cause. I spend about $500/year on rocket lawyer! Make the forms
easy to download and fill out, and you got a winner on your hands.

------
burfog
I once saw an employment agreement cause a revolt. Be sure things look
reasonable from the perspective of both parties. Contracts should be as
readable as possible, and only as long as required. People can walk away if
things feel unfair.

------
fosco
in addition to what has already been said....

startup forms, tax forms, living will forms, freelance assistance forms
enabling the solo- entrepreneur.

Visa type forms for helping with immigration h1-b etc.

SLA for differents types of services

excited to check your site after some of the 'coming soon' headlines disappear
:-)

~~~
anconia
Any way to reach you and notify you after we launch more forms?

~~~
fosco
I subscribed :-) also added an email to my profile on here

~~~
anconia
Great!

------
verdverm
MNDA, indep contractor, employee contract, the list at
[https://hofstadter.io/legal/](https://hofstadter.io/legal/) , master service
agreement / SoW for service contracts

